
How Obamacare Fuels the Obesity Epidemic - SQL2219
http://fmshooter.com/obamacare-fuels-obesity-epidemic/
======
tomohawk
It costs more to insure obese people. For example, performing surgeries on
obese people is much more time consuming and risky. This doesn't seem like
something that should be subsidized. Too bad obamacare was about politicians
choosing the kind of insurance you can buy instead of actually providing care.
Missed opportunity.

